

EFF trendwatch: attacks on cryptography - panarky
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/12/2010-trend-watch-attacks-cryptography

======
trotsky
They predicted two areas that encryption would come under attack, and then
followed up with two examples where snooping only happened because encryption
wasn't being used. Seems like a bad call.

~~~
Xuzz
"Attacks on Lack of Cryptography"?

------
ItsBilly
They give themselves too much credit for the SSL prediction. Firesheep wasn't
a new attack on an SSL, it was an old one in a package so convenient that
everyone finally paid attention. For a moment.

As for GSM, yeah, that's just the old "computers will keep getting cheaper and
more powerful" prediction, dressed up.

------
jmg
They didn't exactly go out on a limb with their predictions - they said that
GSM security technology and SSL implementations are flawed, so we'll see more
attacks on them in 2010. Anyone who follows security and/or web technologies
could have said that.

